# When do you separate the flat from the point?



## redclaymud

Is that something that's done after smoking? 

I've been searching around for instruction on meat preparation since I intend to purchase a whole brisket and trim it myself.  Not to worry, I have a full first aid kit here somewhere and promise to ask for it if I cut myself..

The videos I've watched on U-tube have been great, but it still leaves me thinking the flat is not normally separated from the point until the meat is cooked.  Does anyone ever carve the brisket into a flat and a point before smoking? 

In any event.  These are great videos to watch for new smokers.  Personally, I think they trim too much, but if it's your first time in a kitchen with a carving knife, give them a view.

*How to Trim a Brisket*

Part 1


Part 2


Part 3


Part 4


Part 5


----------



## SmokinAl

The question you ask is going to get a lot of answers. This is a personal preference to separate before, after, or during the smoke. I personally trim all the fat & silver skin off the brisket & separate them before I smoke them. I also put all the fat above the brisket in  the smoker so the fat renders out & drips on the brisket keeping it moist. Just about everybody has their own way of smoking brisket & I encourage you to try several ways so you can find the perfect way for you, your family, & your friends.


----------



## alblancher

The fat layer between the two pieces will break down about 1/4 to 1/3 way in to the cook.  You can simply take the back of a large knife to loosen the two pieces of meat and separate them.


----------



## redclaymud

SmokinAl said:


> The question you ask is going to get a lot of answers. This is a personal preference to separate before, after, or during the smoke. I personally trim all the fat & silver skin off the brisket & separate them before I smoke them. I also put all the fat above the brisket in  the smoker so the fat renders out & drips on the brisket keeping it moist. Just about everybody has their own way of smoking brisket & I encourage you to try several ways so you can find the perfect way for you, your family, & your friends.


Thank you Al.  It's good to hear there are different methods to this.  I am of the mind I want to separate the two and do Pastrami one week and the remaining brisket the next.  First I wanted to find out if it it could be done.  Now I'll figure out how to do it.  Any visual guide to the cutting would be appreciated.


----------



## realtorterry

Hey Red, try this: Hope its what your looking for

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/brisket-separation-technique


----------



## bmudd14474

I like to trim the fat out between the point and flat as much as I can without taking them completely apart. Then I put the rub up in there on the meat.


----------



## mmain1

This is the most comprehensive page on brisket that I have found.  Very well written and informative.

http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/brisketselect.html


----------



## siletzspey

Where to cut for separation may not be obvious when in-the-raw (I haven't done it), but once cooked, its real easy to find the buttery-soft fat seam and slice it apart. Alblancher says you can use the back edge of a knife, and its true. Its also easy to scrape away the seam fat prior to serving.

Here's my first separated brisket, where the right piece was flipped up and over. Being able to cut with the grain and presentation-look were improved by working the separated parts.








--SiletzSpey


----------



## scooper

mmain1 said:


> This is the most comprehensive page on brisket that I have found.  Very well written and informative.
> 
> http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/brisketselect.html




Thanks!


----------



## mmain1

scooper said:


> Thanks!




you're
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  !


----------



## smokinhusker

Great question and great info. Bookmarking this one cause I have to do one of those soon. Thanks to all


----------



## redclaymud

realtorterry said:


> Hey Red, try this: Hope its what your looking for
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/brisket-separation-technique


Thanks terry.  That link is an outstanding resource.  I booked marked it and will have those photos on my laptop screen when I dissect this beast.


----------

